# Suppression de partition impossible



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

Il y a quelques temps, en prévision d'une installation de Lubuntu en dual boot j'ai créé une seconde partition sur mon ordi, 18go.
Bon finalement Lubuntu a créé lui même ses partition, plutôt cool par ailleurs. Du coup j'ai voulu supprimer la partition inutilement créée, et en même temps récupérer mes 18go, mais "MediaKit signale que la partition (carte) est trop petite" et la suppression échoue... 

Quelqu'un sait il comment faire pour supprimer la partition ? Ce serait un peut brutal mais via le terminal peut-être ? 

Merci par avance de vos réponses en tous cas !


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

Tu peux essayer avec _diskutil_ mais il faut être prudent.

Reste que je me souviens avoir lu qu'il est bien préférable de ne pas repartitionner avec Linux. On prépare ses partitions avec Mac OS X (une petite pour le _swap_ et la ou les partitions que l'on souhaite (/, /home etc.)) quitte à les formater en FAT32 par exemple.
Puis, lors de l'installation de Linux on lui indique les partitions à prendre et les points de montage et on lui demande simplement de reformater, pas plus.

Pourquoi ? parce que la gestion des partitions est (de plus en plus) subtile sur Mac OS X et que l'on a toujours un risque de tout foutre en l'air...


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

En fait la partition que je cherche à supprimer est vide, comme lors de l'installation de Lubuntu, le programme d'installation a tout fait tout seul, la partition swap et tout, c'est pour ça, je me retrouve avec une partition vide et inutile... 
Du coup je vais voir avec diskutil merci ! 

(j'ai un tuto ici !)


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

Si cette partition est entre la partition OSX et les partitions Linux, j'ai peur que GRUB (si utilisé) n'y retrouve plus ses petits.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Si cette partition est entre la partition OSX et les partitions Linux, j'ai peur que GRUB (si utilisé) n'y retrouve plus ses petits.


Ah oui ça m'est indiqué comme entre les deux... question con  : comment savoir si le grub est utilisé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Je me permets de vous mettre la liste des disques telle que montrée par la liste de diskutil : 

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            219.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data LUBUNTU HD              18.1 GB    disk0s4
   5:        Bios Boot Partition                         1.0 MB     disk0s5
   6: 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4               7.9 GB     disk0s6
   7:                 Linux Swap                         4.0 GB     disk0s7
```
Celle que je cherche à supprimer est celle nommée 'LUBUNTU HD'


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

Ouh la...
Le problème est que tu ne peux la raccorder à rien. 
Ce serait moi, je virerais tout ça, reformaterais comme dit précédemment et réinstallerais Linux. Point.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Ah ok, du coup je supprime l'ensemble des partition linux + ma "partition fantôme" ? vrai que ça semble aussi simple...


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

De :0 à :3, c'est cohérent, c'est Mac OS X. Après c'est un peu le bazar.

Donc tu laisses la partie Mac OS X comme elle est et tu remets propre la partie Linux.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Ouai ce que je pensais, je vais faire ça alors merci !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2014)

Salut *Aladdin*.


J'irais dans le sens de la préconisation de *bompi* : tu ne peux t'en sortir proprement qu'en remettant à zéro ton disque (d'où, par exemple , clone préalable des volumes disk0s2 = OSX + disk0s3 = Recovery HD sur un DDE tablé en GUID et formaté en HFS+ pour qu'il soit _bootable_, démarrage sur le _clone_, ré-intialisation du disque interne via l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de l'OS cloné et rétro-clonage de l'OS + de la partition de récupération - puis, ré-installation de _Linux_). &#9758;Carbon Copy Cloner&#9756; (payant mais démo gratuite) sait très bien cloner à la fois OSX + la Recovery synchrone, et idem pour rétro-cloner (CCC ayant la courtoisie de se cloner lui-même dans les applications du clone).

La raison pour laquelle tu ne peux pas récupérer ta partition : disk0s4, c'est qu'elle est 'mal' placée dans la séquence ordonnée des devices (supports d'écriture). En effet, l'option du binaire : diskutil qui permet d'agréger une partition d'un disque à une autre de manière _non_destructrice_ = mergePartitions a pour condition _sine qua non_ que les 2 partitions doivent se suivre numériquement dans la séquence ordonnée des devices, la partition dont les données d'écriture existantes doivent être préservées devant impérativement précéder numériquement celle qui va lui être agrégée et dont les données d'écriture éventuelles seront, elles, détruites.

Or, dans la séquence ordonnée des devices que te renvoie la commande diskutil list, la partition que tu veux agréger pour en récupérer l'espace = disk0s4 est précédée par celle de la Recovery HD = disk0s3 (650 Mo 'visibles' mais en réalité 1,3 Go afin de permettre la décompression d'un disque virtuel supportant l'OS allégé de ce volume) - partition 'Recovery' qui n'a nul besoin d'être augmentée en taille, vu que cet espace dilaté serait inexploitable comme stockage. Par contre, il t'est absolument impossible de prétendre agréger ta partition disk0s4 (de 18 Go) à la partition disk0s2 de OSX (option qui t'intéresserait) en passant 'par-dessus la tête' de la partition disk0s3 de la «Recovery» --> _non permitted_. Donc acte.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Du coup je comprends pourquoi je peux pas la supprimer, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas tout sinon  Pourquoi est ce que je dois cloner mes disques ? Je ne peux pas supprimer tout ce qui n'est pas OS X (ni recovery bien sur), via l'utilitaire de disque ? (désolé si ma question est stupide...)

Sinon je me demandais à quoi correspondait le 5:, j'ai installé refind pour plus de confort dans l'allumage, c'est peut être ça ?


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> Du coup je comprends pourquoi je peux pas la supprimer, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas tout sinon  Pourquoi est ce que je dois cloner mes disques ?



Parce que quand on effectue ce genre d'opération (travail sur les partitions, installation d'un OS), on sauvegarde 

(et le clonage est une très bonne façon de sauvegarder dans ce cas de figure -> remise à l'état initial très rapidement et simplement)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2014)

J'ai évoqué la manip clonage --> rétro-clonage, outre la raison de prudence qu'*Edd*  vient justement de souligner, au cas où tu voudrais redistribuer l'espace de ton disque entier à ta guise. 


Certes, tu dois pouvoir agréger spécifiquement les partitions disk0s4 à disk0s7 de ton disque en une nouvelle partition disk0s4 qui ferait 30 Go (la somme des 4) - mais la question que tu posais était de récupérer les 18 Go inutilisés de disk0s4 : moi j'ai compris en les agrégeant au volume d'OSX, pas pour dilater le volume _Linux_. Si tu ne remets pas tout à plat sur ton disque, eh bien! tu es bon pour avoir, en-dessous de ta partition disk0s3 = Recovery HD, 30 Go en ballade, ce qui fait peut-être trop pour ce que tu veux faire avec Linux.


Si tu envisages l'agrégation des partitions disk0s4 à disk0s7 sans filet, tu peux aller à : _/Applications/Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte, tu fais un copier-coller de (allez, soyons fous et parions que *macomaniac* non seulement est bien intentionné mais ne s'est pas mélangé les pinceaux vespéraux --> tu sens, tout de suite ici, le poids de l'avis d'*Edd*, n'est-ce pas? - sauvegarder avant de trafiquer sur les partitions... ) :


```
sudo diskutil mergePartitions HFS+ brol /dev/disk0s4 /dev/disk0s7
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> demande de password qui s'affiche (commande préfixée sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe _admin_ à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef &#8617;&#65038;. Attends sans rien faire le temps qu'il faut pour que l'invite de commande initiale (de type aladdinvonsane#) se réaffiche. Les paramètres de _Format_ et de _Nom_ sont requis, mais le nom ne sera pas pris en compte, d'où mon 'brol' bidon et le volume unique de 30 Go que tu récupèreras sur disk0s4 portera le nom de volume de ta dernière partition agrégée.


Passer par l'outil graphique de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (qui habille en prêt-à-porter les fonctionnalités de diskutil) - tu peux le faire aussi en faisant attention à ne pas embarquer la Recovery dans tes remaniements [personnellement, je ne suis jamais très à l'aise pour m'en servir à bidouiller des remaniements de partitions subalternes dans le respect de partitions principales sur un disque multi-partitionné, surtout si j'ai démarré sur un autre disque et que je peux tout faire graphiquement, car une erreur est vite arrivée - ce qui n'est pas trop le cas pour toi qui démarres sur le disk0s2 d'OSX et que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ne peut pas léser en tant que disque de démarrage, tu ne peux que faire disparaître à la rigueur ta Recovery si ton «Utilitaire de Disque» est _débogué_ et 'voit' cette partition] .

D'après mon expérience, le logiciel «rEFInd» en lui-même ne crée pas de partition de _boot_, donc ta partition : disk0s5 : Bios Boot Partition doit correspondre à ton installation de _Linux_  - mais sur ce point je suis mauvais juge et je repasse la balle à mes camarades de terrain.


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

On peut aussi tout mettre en une partition Macintosh HD.

Puis recréer la Recovery: http://korben.info/restaurer-osx-re...eYourMind+(Korben's+Blog+-+Upgrade+Your+Mind)


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos infos très utiles ! (et très instructives !) 
Du coup je vais passer par l'utilitaire de disque je pense, je m'étais rendu compte que ça recouvrait à peu près diskutil (que je n'ai découvert que ce matin !), mais je maitrise un peu mieux via l'utilitaire ! D'ailleurs il ne m'indique pas la partition recovery ! 

Allé je me lance ! (je vous redirai ce que ça à donné !)

Re-merci en tous cas !


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> D'ailleurs il ne m'indique pas la partition recovery !



Et si ça se trouve il va faire un truc intelligent: allouer l'espace à Macintosh HD (cela passe par un déplacement -silencieux- de la Recovery ce qui n'est pas irréalisable -on faisait des manip bien plus complexes avec Partition Magic sur du schéma de partition MBR en 2000-).


----------



## AladdinVonSane (25 Juin 2014)

Je faisais le mariole mais en fait je crois que j'ai supprimé ma recovery comme elle n'apparaît plus dans le liste...

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            245.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Linux Swap
```

Du coup reste la méthode de korben que tu as passé edd pour la refaire !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

Et je sais pas pourquoi la partie swap n'a pas été supprimée du coup là il faudra que je passe par le diskutil non ? Quelque chose comme ça peut être ? Ou via la commande que tu as donné plus haut macomaniac ? 

```
sudo diskutil esraseVolume disk0s2
```


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Bizarre "Recovery Partition Creator 3.7" dit qu'il va créer la partition recovery, mais rien ne se passe puis il quitte...


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Je dirais que ça ne s'arrange pas vraiment. Tu as des sauvegardes ?

Je pense que l'utilitaire n'y arrive pas parce qu'il voit une partition qui traîne et le dérange et, surtout, il n'a plus la place !!
Comme je l'avais indiqué auparavant, il eût mieux valu se contenter de supprimer/recréer les partitions Linux sans faire plus de finasseries. Regrouper les partitions n'avait aucun intérêt puisque tu souhaitais installer un système complètement différent à côté de Mac OS X... Ou alors j'ai loupé un bout du film.

Enfin... ce qui est fait est fait. Avant de faire plus de carabistouille je te conseillerais donc d'avoir un clone ou de le faire avant tout.
Ensuite, je dirais qu'il faudrait virer ce Linux Swap qui n'a pas l'air très honnête et rétrécir un peu la partition système, de sorte qu'il soit possible d'installer ce que tu veux installer.
a) si tu tiens toujours à Linux, rétrécir de tous les GB qu'il faut
b) sinon, 650 MB suffiront.
Ensuite retenter la création de la partition de secours.

Autre choix possible : redémarrer sur le clone, repartitionner proprement le disque interne, cloner à rebours.
Quand je dis "repartitionner proprement" c'est fonction de l'objectif :
a) 220 GB pour le système, 650 MB pour la partition de secours, le reste pour Linux
b) tout sauf 650 MB pour le système et 650 MB pour la partition de secours.

Enfin, pour cette dernière : si elle est présente sur le clone, il suffit de la copier (par exemple avec la commande _dd_).


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2014)

Ouiiiii! Il l'a fait! [supprimer la Recovery, j'entends] . Certes, comme l'énonce ta devise (_fabricando fit faber_) : c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron, mais c'est aussi comme ça qu'on laisse traîner ses doigts entre le marteau et l'enclume...

&#9828;​
Pour ta gouverne, lorsque tu m'imputes ce qui suit :



AladdinVonSane a dit:


> Ou via la commande que tu as donné plus haut macomaniac ?
> 
> ```
> sudo diskutil [COLOR="Red"]eraseVolume[/COLOR] disk0s[COLOR="Red"]2[/COLOR]
> ```



sache que ça n'a *absolument rien à voir* avec la commande que j'avais énoncée à titre de simple exercice d'école --> 


```
sudo diskutil [COLOR="SeaGreen"]mergePartitions[/COLOR] HFS+ brol /dev/disk0s[COLOR="SeaGreen"]4[/COLOR] /dev/disk0s[COLOR="SeaGreen"]7[/COLOR]
```

à part le dénominateur commun de sudo diskutil consistant à invoquer le binaire diskutil avec les privilèges de root. 



Car ma commande se contentait de décrire le procédé de fusionnement des partitions disk0s4 à disk0s7 de ton disque interne, pour créer une néo-partition disk0s4 de 30 Go sous le groupe_Système : EFI-OSX-Recovery (disk0s1 + disk0s2 + disk0s3) préservé - aussi utile à bien regarder qu'une gueuse de fonte de 30 Kg attachée à la cheville d'un nageur, ce que *bompi* n'a pas 'loupé' de discerner avec son coup d'&#339;il aquilin. 


Tandis que la commande que tu évoques ne conduirait à rien moins qu'à effacer ta partition-Système disk0s2 qui correspond au volume de ton OS, ce qui serait le pompom dans l'auto-destruction si tu pouvais l'exécuter - heureusement ce n'est pas possible, dès lors qu'il s'agit de ton volume de démarrage [tu aurais démarré sur un disque externe et tu appliquerais cette commande au volume de l'OS de ton disque interne - eh bien! tu te retrouverais avec une partition disk0s2 dont toutes les adresses de données auraient été effacées, sans que d'ailleurs la partition elle-même n'ait été affectée comme périmètre logique].
​
&#9831;​
&#9758; Je pense qu'au point où tu en es il est urgentissime que tu connectes à ton Mac un DDE USB (tablé en GUID et formaté en HFS+ par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» - sélectionne le disque global de ton DDE = ligne supérieure -attenante à la marge- affichée et passe par le menu : _Partition_ --> bascule l'onglet 'Actuel' du menu _Schéma de partition_ à 1_partition --> vérifie par le bouton inférieur des '_Options_' que la Table de partition est bien 'GUID' sinon coche cette option, choisis enfin au _Format_ : Mac OS étendu (journalisé) - attention! toutes les données éventuelles du DDE vont être perdues) et que tu utilises la démo de &#9758;Carbon Copy Cloner&#9756; pour réaliser un *clone bootable* (ce qui est un pléonasme, normalement) de ton OS avec toutes tes données - cela avant que d'autres man&#339;uvres aventuristes sans filet ne te mettent complètement à la rue.

Ensuite, tu peux (si tu veux tout remettre à plat tranquillement) démarrer sur ton clone, et comme la méthode de *Korben* citée par *Edd* implique de télécharger au préalable depuis l'AppStore l'installateur complet de «Mavericks 10.9.3» - eh bien! une fois que cela aura été fait dans le répertoire des _Applications_ de ton clone, autant que tu ré-initialises totalement le disque interne de ton Mac (pareil que pour le DDE : «Utilitaire de Disque» --> _Partition_ = 1_partition, GUID & HFS+ devraient être en place par défaut) et que tu choisisses de ré-installer «Mavericks 10.9.3» en _Clean Install_. Lorsque le Système te demandera si tu veux récupérer les données d'un autre Mac, eh bien! tu lui indiques le clone de ton DDE comme source et tu devrais à l'arrivée te retrouver avec un disque interne tri-partionné (EFI-OSX-Recovery = disk0s1-dis0s2-disk0s3), le volume de l'OS ayant récupéré ton identité d'utilisateur. 

Au cas où tu constaterais des erreurs ou lacunes dans la récupération de tes anciens paramètres --> démarrage sur le clone et carrément rétro-clonage sur le disque interne avant que tu n'aies commencé à accumuler des données nouvelles sur ton Mac. Avantage de toutes ces man&#339;uvres : tu as désormais un disque de sauvegarde (clone du DDE, qu'il conviendrait de mettre à jour régulièrement).

Tu peux, finalement, ré-installer ton _Linux_ correctement.

&#9825;​
Pour la petite histoire, voici comment je reconstruis ce que tu as fait : ton «Utilitaire de Disque» n'est pas '_débogué_' --> il s'agit d'une option avancée qui permet, si activée, de faire s'afficher les partitions 'invisbles' graphiquement, comme celle de l'EFI ou de la Recovery que révèle la commande diskutil list. Tu as donc utilisé ton «Utilitaire de Disque» 'borgne' , tu as dû lui faire effacer les différentes partitions visibles correspondant aux devices : disk04 = Microsoft Basic Data LUBUNTU HD, disk0s5 = Bios Boot Partition, disk0s6 = 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4 et disk0s7 = Linux Swap, puis tu as dû 'tirer vers le bas' graphiquement ton volume principal visible d'OSX (correspondant à la partition disk0s2) pour les lui faire 'absorber' de façon non destructrice pour ses données (ce qui est quand même assez risqué comme bricolage 'sur le vif').

Le seul problème est que dans cette man&#339;uvre graphique, tu n'as pas tenu compte de la partition intercalaire de la Recovery = disk0s3 invisible qui, normalement, interdisait l'agrégation directe du groupe disk0s4---disk0s7 à disk0s2. Ce que l'«Utilitaire» "borgne" a compris, c'est que tu voulais re-dimensionner le volume de l'OS à tout l'espace-disque subalterne dans la séquence ordonnée des devices et il t'a effacé la Recovery avec les autres volumes pour pouvoir compléter l'opération. Ta man&#339;uvre graphique a donc été un équivalent de ce qui aurait été en ligne de commande du «Terminal» un :


```
sudo diskutil mergePartitions [FORMAT] [NAME] /dev/disk0s2 /dev/disk0s7
```

Pour ce qui est est de ton disque fantôme résiduel : le Linus Swap qui n'est plus reconnu comme device dans la table séquentielle, mais qui continue d'être 'vu' virtuellement par diskutil, je me demande si, comme un espace de _swap_ classique (= swapfile) créé par OSX sur le disque dur pour pallier une insuffisance de RAM, il n'aurait pas été 'déconstruit' comme device pour être intégré comme _espace-fichier_ (invisible graphiquement) dans le volume d'OSX correspondant à disk0s2...

[Simple impression personnelle : tout ça, c'est bien beau, ces bricolages aventureux, le problème, comme dans toute activité expérimentale, c'est les _variables cachées_ qu'on manipule sans le savoir en dirigeant des protocoles expérimentaux d'après ce que l'on se 'représente' par hypothèse. Le résultat, c'est qu'on croit commander une expérimentation qui correspond strictement à ce qu'on se _représente_, mais dans les faits il y a plus dans les facteurs qu'on manipule que dans ce ce qu'on imagine. Je crois que dans l'usage graphique, tu as montré que c'est le cas avec ton utilisation aventureuse de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» qui t'a flingué la partition de la Recovery dans une opération où tu ne t'en 'représentais' pas le facteur caché associé aux facteurs visibles que tu manipulais ; et je me demande si, dans l'usage de la ligne de commande, à supposer qu'on croie savoir ce qu'on fait, il ne risque pas d'en aller de même, parce que, personnellement encore, je trouve que les programmes UNIX qu'on invoque par le truchement du «Terminal» sont aussi _opaques_ que des 'boîtes noires'...]​
&#9826;​


----------



## AladdinVonSane (26 Juin 2014)

Oui désolé macomaniac je ne t'imputais pas cette ligne de commande, je me suis mal exprimé, en fait je la proposais (avec une faute de typo en revanche comme j'ai mit en effet disk0s2 ), mais je demandais s'il valait mieux faire celle que tu proposais plus haut ! 

Enfin bref, là je fais une sauvegarde time machine sur un disque externe, mes manip d'hier m'ont un peu fait flippé du coup j'ai lancé hier une sauvegarde, comme je n'en avais fait une qu'il y a un an...bon ça risque de durer quelques jours cette sauvegarde je pense...(d'ailleurs depuis hier soir c'est toujours en "préparation de la sauvegarde")

Au final la sauvegarde time machine se rapproche t'elle d'un clone ? Ou est ce que ça n'a rien à voir ? Quoi qu'il en soit je ferrai toutes les manips que vous m'indiquez juste après ! 

ps : Ouai macomaniac, là j'ai mal aux doigts 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------

Au fait merci pour l'explication de pourquoi j'ai supprimé la recovery, vrai que je me demandais !


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2014)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> Au final la sauvegarde time machine se rapproche t'elle d'un clone ? Ou est ce que ça n'a rien à voir ?



Non, un clone (en plus d'être une sauvegarde) te permet de pouvoir booter dessus en cas de coup dur.

Ainsi tu pourrais:
- Faire ton clone
- Booter sur ton Clone (ALT au démarrage) pour...
- Effacer complément ton DD interne (Utilitaire de Disques, 1 partitions HFS+)
- Cloner ton clone (!) vers ton DD interne
(CCC permet de remettre en place la Recovery quand absente, je suppose que SuperDuper aussi)

Plutôt rapide et efficace.

Après tu installes ton Linux comme tu l'as fait (à priori il repartitionne seul si j'ai bien compris donc pas de partition à créer par avance)


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Non, un clone (en plus d'être une sauvegarde) te permet de pouvoir booter dessus en cas de coup dur.
> 
> Ainsi tu pourrais:
> - Faire ton clone
> ...


Apparemment, ce n'est pas le mieux : vu qu'Apple fait ce qu'elle veut en matière de partitionnement, il est plutôt conseillé de préparer le terrain pour Linux depuis Mac OS X. Ensuite, lors de l'installation de Linux on se contente de formater les partitions.
Je conseillerais de ne pas se prendre le chou et de ne faire que deux partitions : une pour / et une pour le _swap_.
Je fais comme ça à chaque fois et je m'en porte très bien.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (26 Juin 2014)

Bon du coup je vais arrêter la sauvegarde Time machine qui ne commence pas puis cloner et faire les autres manips!


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, ce n'est pas le mieux : vu qu'Apple fait ce qu'elle veut en matière de partitionnement, il est plutôt conseillé de préparer le terrain pour Linux depuis Mac OS X. Ensuite, lors de l'installation de Linux on se contente de formater les partitions.
> Je conseillerais de ne pas se prendre le chou et de ne faire que deux partitions : une pour / et une pour le _swap_.
> Je fais comme ça à chaque fois et je m'en porte très bien.



Oui, créer une partition /home n'avait d'intérêt que pour changer de distrib en gardant ses documents.

Du coup, tu préconises combien pour la partition swap? (la littérature indique 1,5x à 2x la RAM et il faut voir qu'elle sert à l'hibernation...)


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

C'est plutôt une habitude (très ancienne !) : je m'en tiens à 1x ou 1.5x environ. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec ça ; mais j'ai une utilisation peu exigeante : pas de jeu, pas de montage vidéo etc.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (27 Juin 2014)

Dernière petite question con avant de m'y mettre, est ce que cloner fais cloner mes fichiers ou est ce que ça n'est que le "système bootable" ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2014)

&#9758; par défaut, Carbon Copy Cloner crée une _image_miroir_ intégrale de l'OS + des données utilisateurs. C'est le sens fort de '_clone_'. 

Mais, dans une fenêtre d'options affichée, il est toujours possible de décocher des items qu'on ne voudrait pas voir cloner [je pense, par exemple, à des machines virtuelles réalisées par Parallels Desktop ou Vmware Fusion que l'utilisateur n'aurait pas délocalisées de l'espace de son _Home_ - ce qui n'est pas malin en soi --> toute utilisation de ces machines, modifiant quelques fichiers, conduit CCC, si on ne les exclut pas du clonage, à re-copier intégralement la structure de fichiers de ces VM - ce qui prend un temps fou, car le logiciel de clonage les copie par 'tranches fines' si je puis dire ].


----------



## AladdinVonSane (29 Juin 2014)

Alors le clone à été fait sans soucis j ai boote dessus,efface mon disque dur interne. Ensuite j ai fait une 2ème partie sur mon clone,pour y mettre le programme d installation maveriks,en pensant faire la clean install via cela,j ignore pourquoi ça n a pas fonctionné mais maintenant je ne peux plus rien faire...mon mbp ne veut même plus booter sur le clone.
Au symbole pomme succède un rond barre...et ça tourne en boucle dessus...ais je définitivement tué mon ordi ainsi que ma sauvegarde ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

À tous les coups j ai supprimé mon clone quand j ai voulu faire ma clean install,quel c**...


----------



## edd72 (29 Juin 2014)

Il suffisait de lancer le "InstallMavericks.app" depuis le clone avec pour cible l'autre DD (le DD interne), je ne sais pas pourquoi tu es encore parti à faire des partitions...

Si c'est une machine fournie avec un OS sur DVD, démarres dessus pour reinstaller l'OS d'origine et te dépanner.
Si c'est une machine fournies avec un OS dématérialisé, démarre avec CMD+D pour réinstaller l'OS d'origine depuis le web.

Ensuite tu installeras Mavericks depuis le .app

...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2014)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> Alors le clone à été fait sans soucis j ai boote dessus,efface mon disque dur interne. Ensuite j ai fait une 2ème partie sur mon clone,pour y mettre le programme d installation maveriks,en pensant faire la clean install via cela,j ignore pourquoi ça n a pas fonctionné mais maintenant je ne peux plus rien faire...mon mbp ne veut même plus booter sur le clone.



&#9757;&#65038;
​

&#9758; tu sais que je ne te prêterais pas mon Mac, toi?


Tu avais bien commencé (clone et démarrage sur le clone), mais tu as mal enchaîné --> quand tu dis : «_Ensuite j'ai fait une 2ème partie sur mon clone_», je comprends qu'avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de l'OS cloné tu as re-partitionné sur le vif le disque même du DDE en subdivisant le volume de clone pour créer en-dessous d'une partie principale incluant les fichiers du  clone un petit volume destiné à accueillir l'installateur de «Mavericks». Démarche inutile en soi, puisque, démarré sur un disque externe, il te suffisait de lancer l'installateur téléchargé dans le répertoire des _Applications_ du clone pour lui donner pour destination d'install le disque interne de ton Mac et ça aurait roulé. Démarche apparemment pas du tout supportée par le clone résidant sur le volume principal rétréci, lequel ne _boote_ plus.


Tu as peut-être une chance dans ton infortune, avec ton '_effacement_' du disque interne de ton Mac qui était déjà dépourvu de Recovery --> ton Mac ne supporte plus désormais de Système _bootable_, mais s'il n'est pas d'un modèle antérieur à _Mid_2010_, il bénéficie de la fonction : Recovery on-line --> il s'agit d'une fonctionnalité implémentée dans le _Programme Interne_ du Mac (ROM de démarrage ou EFI) localisé dans une puce de la Carte-Mère qui, si *aucun système bootable* (interne ou externe) n'est actuellement attaché au Mac, permet à ce dernier, les touches *&#8984;R* tenues pressées _on_launch_, de démarrer en ligne sur le _disque distant_ d'une Recovery HD stockée sur les Serveurs Apple. 


Donc, dans ce cas de figure, tu démarres ton Mac sans le DDE du clone connecté, avec *&#8984;R* tenues pressées, une demande d'identification de réseau disponible va se faire, puis le logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation s'afficher : c'est le signal que ton Mac est en train de démarrer sur une _Recovery On_line_ (sois patient : ça peut prendre du temps) --> tu vas accéder au même type d'espace que celui de toute espèce de Recovery HD avec la fenêtre à 4 fonctionnalités --> tu choisis : _Ré-Installer OSX_. Le téléchargement s'engage de l'installateur (long : environ 5 Go) et à la fin tu pourras ré-installer ton disque interne.


La spécificité de la fonctionnalité : _Recovery On_line_, c'est qu'elle télécharge l'OS-Base du Mac = la version d'OSX d'usine correspondant au modèle du Mac, pour les modèles à partir de Late_2011 --> la version dématérialisée d'OSX avec laquelle le Mac a été livré («Lion 10.7», ou «Mountain Lion 10.8» ou «Mavericks 10.9» selon l'âge du Mac) ; pour les modèles entre mid_2010 et Early_2011, fournis initialement avec «Snow Léopard 10.6» et DVD d'install physique, par décision rétro-active d'Apple, «Lion 10.7.0» considéré comme leur 'pseudo' OS-Base dématérialisé [en fait, je ne sais même pas quel type de Mac tu as...]


À complétion de cette installation, il te faudra d'abord mettre à jour (menu &#63743 l'OS installé à sa MÀJ ultime (10.7.5 ou 10.8.5 si c'est le cas), puis aller ensuite sur l'AppStore, menu '_Mes achats_' (même si l'OS est gratuit), re-télécharger «Mavericks 10.9.3» et l'appliquer 'sur' l'OS en place.


&#9758; cela fait, je te conseille de refaire un clone!  Selon la capacité du disque dur de ton DDE, avant de faire ton clone, tu peux le partitionner avec un volume confortable pour ton clone mais si tu veux des volumes annexes pour des données. J'ai par exemple un DDE _Thunderbolt_ de 1 To, partitionné en 6 volumes principaux, dont un pour mon clone courant, d'autres supportent des Systèmes _bootables_ divers, dont «Lion», «Mountain Lion» et Yosemite», les autres des logiciels. Sans compter une poignée de Recovery HD. Ce partitionnement, je l'ai fait *au départ* et je ne m'amuserais pas à re-partionner (en fait re-dimensionner) une fois des Systèmes de _boot_ en place...​


----------



## AladdinVonSane (29 Juin 2014)

Oui edd c est ce que je rumine depuis tout à l'heure,j en ai marre de me taper sur les doigts ! ;-)
La du coup je fais un recovery online,et du coup j ai bien appris la leçon sur le fait de ne pas répartition ne mon clone :-/ 
Merci en tous cas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

Et ouai me prêter son Mac serait une très mauvaise idée je pense ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Et du coup le clone que j avais fais tout à l heure de dd interne est a présent inutilisable ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------

(Enfin pour récupérer les fichiers pas pour booter dessus du coup comme il n'est plus bootable si j ai bien comprit)


----------



## AladdinVonSane (30 Juin 2014)

Youhou ! Via l'assistant de migration j'ai put au final cloner mon cloner sur mon DD interne et du coup la partition recovery est revenue, enfin tout est bon ! Manque plus qu'à réinstaller Linux, mais bon ça ça ne devrait pas poser de problème ! 

Re-re-merci en tous cas !


----------



## edd72 (30 Juin 2014)

Ben de rien, bon courage 


Et comme on dit.... SAUVEGARDE!


----------

